# New earring stands



## micharms

Earring stands have proven to be quite popular items at the shows we do. I decided to make some combining wood and resin. The first features stabilized boxelder burl and blood wood cast with swirling red and white pearl Alumilite. The second is stabilized yellow birch root burl combined with russet and pearl gold alumilite.

Thanks for looking.
Michael


----------



## 1080Wayne

Really like the look of those . What are the dimensions ? Number of holes in the top ?


----------



## Jim15

Beautiful work.


----------



## MikeL

Those look really nice!


----------



## micharms

Thanks guys. I make both single tier and double tier stands. I started making the double tier ones at my daughters request. Each tier holds 12 pairs of earrings. The single tier ones are approx. 13 cm (5&rdquo tall by 8 cm (3.25") at the base. The double tier are about 18 cm (7") tall with the same size base.

Here's one more of the most recent turnings. Maple burl, African Blackwood with emerald and bronze resin.

Once again thanks for looking and the comments.

Michael


----------



## KenV

Really nice job on the Keith Rowley style ear ring holders!!!

You have taken the "worthless wood" concept to a much different and highly attractive outcome!!!


----------



## fitzman163

Very nice work!


----------



## MarkD

Outstanding work!
Love the wood and resin look!


----------



## Cwalker935

Those are very nice, I hope my wife does not see one.


----------



## micharms

I'd be happy to send her some photos if you'll forward me her email!:tongue:

Michael


----------

